# Laces or Not?



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

I was just wondering everyones opinion on boots. i need a new pair, and cannot decide between a traditional lace up boot, like the DC park boot, or something like the burton moto with the no lace system. Which ones do you like? i'm open to suggestions...


----------



## Calibre 6 (Mar 30, 2010)

The one that fits your feet the best.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

From my experience laces will yield the most custom and best fit...

But every foot is different, so a speed lace may work for you. I've had a few speed lace boots and recently went lace and I will never go back.

It's really personal preference and your foot.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> From my experience laces will yield the most custom and best fit...
> 
> But every foot is different, so a speed lace may work for you. I've had a few speed lace boots and recently went lace and I will never go back.
> 
> It's really personal preference and your foot.


yeah i definitely want comfort over ease of putting them on. i've heard good things about nike's boots, but they are pretty expensive


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

To the expense remark... Boots are THE single most important item in your arsenal. You can't really judge a boot by price low or high... So you can't go buy the most pricy boot and assume it's good, and a low end boot may be perfect for you as well.


And ya, I have the Kaiju's and love them. I don't see myself in any other brand for quite some time.... Nike has infinite resources and I feel they make the best boot on the market because of that. I'm not a huge Nike person, but I buy what I feel is best.... I don't buy american vehicles either, until they step it up to the level that foreign cars are on.


----------



## Calibre 6 (Mar 30, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> To the expense remark... Boots are THE single most important item in your arsenal. You can't really judge a boot by price low or high... So you can't go buy the most pricy boot and assume it's good, and a low end boot may be perfect for you as well.
> 
> 
> And ya, I have the Kaiju's and love them. I don't see myself in any other brand for quite some time.... Nike has infinite resources and I feel they make the best boot on the market because of that. I'm not a huge Nike person, but I buy what I feel is best.... I don't buy american vehicles either, until they step it up to the level that foreign cars are on.


^This

I agree with Milo that Nike makes a quality boot. Although from a different Nike thread, we disagree on the sizing of them.:dunno:

I have Kaiju's too and think they're great...cause they fit my feet the best. Best thing to do is try a ton of boots on. My first pair of boots, I just bought cause the guy said it was good and had it ended up being a horribly fitting boot. When I got my Kaiju's I wanted speedlaces or Boa, but the Nikes fit me so well compared to the others I couldn't pass it up. And I tried on a ton of boots from multiple stores.


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a pair of Burton Ions with the speed lace system. They're pretty good and easy to tie up but they're starting to slip after 2 seasons. I think I'll be sending them for warranty at the end of this season. 
As said before, go with the best fit. Don't even look at the prices when you're shopping.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Laces all the way.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i think laces are the most comfortable. you also don't have to worry about stuff breaking, just carry an extra pair of laces and you are set for any disaster. I don't mind taking a little longer to put on my boots to have the best fit and most comfort. I tried a double boa for a little, but didn't like it.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Went boa 5 years back and now after picking up a pair of boots with double boa I will never go back to laces.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

They way I see it, if your laces break, you can carry an extra pair or buy some for less than a dollar.
If your BOA breaks, you're SOL for a while. 
And as far as convinience goes, it takes what, 30 seconds to lace up your boots as opposed to 5 seconds.
If you dont have 25 seconds to spare then you need to sit down and hit a bowl or something.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

thugit said:


> They way I see it, if your laces break, you can carry an extra pair or buy some for less than a dollar.
> If your BOA breaks, you're SOL for a while.
> And as far as convinience goes, it takes what, 30 seconds to lace up your boots as opposed to 5 seconds.
> If you dont have 25 seconds to spare then you need to sit down and hit a bowl or something.


actually it takes about 10 min to change out a pair of boa laces and they are sold at almost every board shop My last pair lasted 2 seasons, without snapping and a friend has been currently using them for the past 2 seasons with no problems. 

it has nothing to do with the convinience of taking 5 min vs 30 sec to lace up its more of the convinience of being on the lift or gondola and reaching down and poping out the wheel and relaxing your feet minimizing foot fatigue while your boyz are locked for the whole day. And then just pop it back in and quick spin before you strap up and your good to go. 

Have you ever tried the system, more then just in the store? Or are you just repeating what other people say. Because other then being for the "lazy" rider (as people label boarders that wear boa boots) tell me some real disadvantages of the system because I havent found any yet. Ill even give you time to google it and Ill check back later. :laugh:


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I've had speed laces and BOA but last season I went back to regular laces. The speed laces that I had always slipped loose and had to be retightened several times each day. The BOA boots I had were single BOA and had terrible pressure points around my ankles, maybe the double BOAs are better but for now I'm happy with laces.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

laces or the boa. screw the fasttrack crap with their super thin laces.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> laces or the boa. screw the fasttrack crap with their super thin laces.


yeah i had the fast track and they sucked haha thats why i need a new pair

and to the comment about american cars, they really do suck haha


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Calibre 6 said:


> The one that fits your feet the best.


Oh, really? I didn't now you wrap laces around your bare feet to snowboard.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> actually it takes about 10 min to change out a pair of boa laces and they are sold at almost every board shop My last pair lasted 2 seasons, without snapping and a friend has been currently using them for the past 2 seasons with no problems.
> 
> it has nothing to do with the convinience of taking 5 min vs 30 sec to lace up its more of the convinience of being on the lift or gondola and reaching down and poping out the wheel and relaxing your feet minimizing foot fatigue while your boyz are locked for the whole day. And then just pop it back in and quick spin before you strap up and your good to go.
> 
> Have you ever tried the system, more then just in the store? Or are you just repeating what other people say. Because other then being for the "lazy" rider (as people label boarders that wear boa boots) tell me some real disadvantages of the system because I havent found any yet. Ill even give you time to google it and Ill check back later. :laugh:


cool, it takes even less to change out actual laces, not to mention it's much cheaper.
as far as getting comfortable on the lift, are you telling me you cant loosen up your boots with laces?

i have tried laces, quick lace, and boa.
there's not one that i prefer more than the other as far as comfort, but when i take one pair of boots on a snowboard trip i know i'm gonna take the regular laces that i can pick up at any store, ski related or not.

but you sound mad so maybe i better stop replying. :dunno:


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

thugit said:


> cool, it takes even less to change out actual laces, not to mention it's much cheaper.
> as far as getting comfortable on the lift, are you telling me you cant loosen up your boots with laces?
> 
> i have tried laces, quick lace, and boa.
> ...


I think you are the one upset because he totally owned you. Nothing wrong with preferring the boa over traditional laces.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

thugit said:


> cool, it takes even less to change out actual laces, not to mention it's much cheaper.
> as far as getting comfortable on the lift, are you telling me you cant loosen up your boots with laces?
> 
> i have tried laces, quick lace, and boa.
> ...


honestly loosening the laces while on a lift with gloves on would be a pain in the ass. Then after you;re all comfortable you have to take off your gloves in order to tie it back up.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

MistahTaki said:


> I think you are the one upset because he totally owned you. Nothing wrong with preferring the boa over traditional laces.


lol yup, i couldn't be more upset. 

that's exactly what i'm trying to say, there isn't anything wrong with boa, laces are just more convinient. 
lrn2read, kthx.



MistahTaki said:


> honestly loosening the laces while on a lift with gloves on would be a pain in the ass. Then after you;re all comfortable you have to take off your gloves in order to tie it back up.


how is loosening laces any more of a pain in the ass than reaching down to lossen the boa wheel? god forbid you take your gloves off and then have to put them back on right?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

thugit said:


> lol yup, i couldn't be more upset.
> 
> that's exactly what i'm trying to say, there isn't anything wrong with boa, laces are just more convinient.
> lrn2read, kthx.
> ...


You have to take your gloves off, untie it, and wrap it up and tie it while your fingers are freezing off. With the boa, all you have to do is press the button and it loosens? idk how it works.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

you're arguing with me about a product you've never tried?
lol okay.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

What am I trying to argue? I'm arguing that loosening laces on a lift would be a pain in the ass.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

but you're comparing it to a system you've never tried.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

i understand how it works. that;s enough to compare.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Have both....traditional laces for custom combortable fit; double boas...convience/fast and almost a custom fit and also easily adjust for stiffness.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm laughing so hard at the guy saying he will untie his laces in the lift yadda yadda. Never, dude, never would you do that. Maybe at the lodge for your milk...


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

ev13wt said:


> I'm laughing so hard at the guy saying he will untie his laces in the lift yadda yadda. Never, dude, never would you do that. Maybe at the lodge for your milk...


right? who does that lol


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hmmmmmm I got the feeling you havent _really_ tried a boa boot on the mountain if your saying the convinience of loosening your boots on the lift is the same on boas and laces. 

I love when people bash a product that they never tried because they hear or read something but never experienced it for themselves. Thats funny to me. 

I still havent heard any disadvantages of a double boa system, How about I throw out another advantage. Your bombing down some double blacks so you want the most response from your setup, so everything is pretty snug. then you decide to take a run through the park where you might want a looser setup so you can just reach down pop the wheel and lock it at a looser setup just giving you that edge in the park. And I can do all that without even stopping. 





MistahTaki said:


> right? who does that lol


+1 hahaha


----------



## Calibre 6 (Mar 30, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> Oh, really? I didn't now you wrap laces around your bare feet to snowboard.


Are you saying that if I really want Boas or Speedlaces, I should get them regardless of how the boot fits on my feet? If the boot with speedlaces or boas have pressure points or incredible heel lift that's "ok" because you can loosen/tighten your boots quickly?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't know about the rest of you, but my boots are super comfy and the only time I need to loosen them laces is when I'm taking them off to go home. :dunno:


----------



## BostonRider (Nov 27, 2010)

Thugit was born without that thing called commen sense it seems. Iv never in my 10 years of riding thought of reaching down and loosening my LACE boots on a chairlift , it wouldn't be worth the aggravation of doing it


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It is very easy to loosen and re tighten BOA laces. No way you are going to do it as conveniently with laces. Not even close. Seconds vs minutes. That said, do you really have the urge to loosen/tighten your boots all that much at the resort? If anything I tighten mine up after a few runs. Never loosen them. 

I do use boots with the BOA focus system and I have my reason for it. Over 90% of my days are spent on a splitboard. Which means I'm skinning more than I am riding down. Laces sucked for this. Just plain uncomfortable on the up for me. I wanted to loosen them, but that took too much time. With the focus system I can keep the lower section tight and loosen the uppers to make the trek up a hell of a lot more comfortable. A few seconds is all it takes for the down.

Laces are tried and true. For resort riding you really can't go wrong with them. I have broken BOA cables and they are very easy to replace. Just not as easy as laces. You'll need to have replacement cables and probably go to a shop to swap it out. A Voile strap will work as a quick fix if you bust a cable. Especially with the Focus system as the upper is what you are probably going to break. The day I busted mine, I was out in the backcountry and had no replacement cables with me. The strap did the job just fine and I continued on for the rest of the day no problem.










Not a bad idea to carry a couple of these anyway. You'd be surprised with what you can rig with one to make broken gear work.


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Laces are tried and true. For resort riding you really can't go wrong with them. I have broken BOA cables and they are very easy to replace. Just not as easy as laces. You'll need to have replacement cables and probably go to a shop to swap it out. A Voile strap will work as a quick fix if you bust a cable. Especially with the Focus system as the upper is what you are probably going to break. The day I busted mine, I was out in the backcountry and had no replacement cables with me. The strap did the job just fine and I continued on for the rest of the day no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have boa's, but I bought them due to the comfort of the boot, which just happened to have the boa system. Those straps look like something I should get for the just in case factor. Great idea.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I agree that the focus boa system is awesome. My next boots will probably be something with the K2 conda system.


I had some regular boa boots a couple seasons back. They were super quick and pretty easy. They did cause me some pressure points though. I like the bottom of my boots to fit a little loose, and the tops to be tight. Couldn't do it with these boots.

Now I ride laces. I like them. 

Like I said, I feel like the K2 Boa Conda system with a lace up shell would be the ultimate.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

If you lace your boots properly the first time, you should rarely have to re tighten lace boots....

Do a google search for how hockey players lace up. That's how I do it and my laces never come loose, but sometimes I don't hit the exact sweet spot and have to redo them


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> If you lace your boots properly the first time, you should rarely have to re tighten lace boots....
> 
> Do a google search for how hockey players lace up. That's how I do it and my laces never come loose, but sometimes I don't hit the exact sweet spot and have to redo them


thats why i'm leaning towards getting laces, because I play hockey and will apply my skate tying technique to my boots. anyone have any suggestions for really comfortable boots? probably under 275 bucks too


----------



## Calibre 6 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hodgepodge said:


> thats why i'm leaning towards getting laces, because I play hockey and will apply my skate tying technique to my boots. anyone have any suggestions for really comfortable boots? probably under 275 bucks too


What type of riding do you do? Do you want a stiff or soft boot?


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

Calibre 6 said:


> What type of riding do you do? Do you want a stiff or soft boot?


all mountain freestyle. i like the park but hit the fresh now and then


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

i have a pair of vans with the speed lacing system and couldn't be happier but i did use to have airwalks . . .


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

alecdude88 said:


> i have a pair of vans with the speed lacing system and couldn't be happier but i did use to have airwalks . . .


what kind of vans were they?


----------



## wasaskier (Jan 27, 2010)

Get double BOA or traditional laces; speedlace/powerlace system is horrible

In a search for a perfect pair I probably tried like 30 pairs, from $100 to $400+
I loved double BOA but couldn't find boots that fit. 
Salomon Dialogue and F20 are super comfy and I wanted to keep them, but they would never stay tight due to powerlace system. 

To my surprise lowly Ride Orion were the best fit in the flex I wanted. My wallet is also pretty happy


----------

